# Some Pictures of Benjamin -- 1st Day Home!



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Here are just a few pics. The last one is of his favorite toys. There will be many more later, I'm sure. 

-- Eileen


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a sweet face! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! He is so cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULTIONS!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! He is very cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay!!!! Your wait is over! He is so tiny and cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! What a little cutie!~


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say welcome and that Benjamin is very cute. You can see that I'm a bit partial to black and white. :biggrin1: I read your previous post and everyone gave you great advice so I don't have much to add except that it does get better, I promise! Timmy is just about eight months old and 100% potty trained, outside only, wouldn't use his pad.  Patience and consistency are your best friend!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He is just adorable (but I'm partial to b&w!).


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww! Cute! More pics, more pics!!!

That spikey ball was/is one of Trooper's favorite teething toys. He kind of bites the ball with the side of his mouth and I'm sure the nubs rub his teeth or gums just right as he closes his mouth.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweeet!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Benjamin is a cutie.

I love his green scary monster toy.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Benjamin you are so cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

So Cute, He looks like a Panda!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Adorable! Love his panda face!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Cute black and white baby!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Absolutely love Benjamin's markings,beautiful.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Benjamin is a very sweet pup.
I'll bet he loves attacking those toys and dragging them around.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, this morning he grabbed that little bear and thrashed it from side to side so hard I thought his head would fly off. I mean the bear's. Maybe Benamin's, too. He was probably fantasizing that he was a big dangerous hunter. It was hilarious! 
ound: ound: ound:

-- Eileen


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL!!! Take lots of pics! Puppyhood goes fast!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your darling pup!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OMG what a sweet face ok I'm partial to this masked man you've got !


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, well I can see why, Atticus. 

-- Eileen


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your handsome little guy! I love his markings.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww....Look at that baby!


----------

